# Load balancing Torrent connections over multiple WLANs?

## CheshireFool

There are two parts to this question:

Is there a documented way to trunk multiple WLANs into a single connection?

If 'no' to the above, is there any one working on a project to allow torrent traffic to be spread out across all network interfaces of the system as a means to maximize download speed when more than one network is available? 

Like, if you have a ADSL & Cable connection at home, download the one file, but the torrent client is smart enough to download chunks of that file via both your available networks for optimal leveraging of available throughput?

Thanks for any help / suggestions,

-Aaron

----------

## massimo

I guess [1] might help you in this case.

[1] Bonding

----------

